# Learning Curve: A Few Pictures



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'm trying to save for my next watches (RLT's 69 and diver), so I've finally had some time to try and improve my pictures. Thanks to the lovely weather, and a watch stand from Jason (







), I have moved on a bit. Only to find out that too much sunlight doesn't work with some watches... A proper tripod and better lighting " management" will be the next step.

Anyway here are the results. Comments welcome of course!



















Needless to say PG's picture posted yesterday of his Elysee made my heart sink


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

This seiko came out differently. I have not tried to work with manual settings yet. Material and dial colour are probably responsible.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

This one has become my beater (







). Very comfortable, I'm lucky my job isn't too hazardous for my watches







!

The brightness of the dial and shine of the bezel probably caused a short exposure time and the result is a bit dark...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice pics the white dial on the RLT looks great


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Alex. I bet Roy's sold a lot more black ones, but I Love my white dial 5.

I prefer white or silver dials... but for some reason I just keep buying black ones at the moment.

Here's another black dialled watch that is a nightmare to catch on camera. The crystal is domed and reflects anything within a 3 mile radius.

It's a beautiful watch, I like it much better on this Olive Nato (thanks Roy!) than on its original black leather. That strap is now on my Chronomat (see Friday's thread).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice pictures Pieter, actually the white dial RLT 5 has far out sold the black one.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'm surprised Roy, I thought most people on here and on the other side were heavy black dial users...

I've got everything set up to take pictures of that 69 . Will get in touch on my return from holidays. Nice update by the way, beautiful Bulova... Ooops it's gone







!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice pieter, post some more when you can please.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

When I get around to buying one,it will be white dial,or aged white by the time I get one


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Stan. Next step is a dedicated website


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Go for it Pieter.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Stan: I'm on my way. Member since May 2003. First half decent pictures: 14 months later. Website scheduled for: September 2005?!?
















Alex: If it's white by the time you get it, check if it's a genuine one. By then RLT will have been bought by a Japanese company who will be selling cheap chinese watches trying to revive a formerly famous brand name


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

namaste said:


> Needless to say PG's picture posted yesterday of his Elysee made my heart sink


 Pieter it will come. My Elysee pic has it's faults as I'm sure Stan has noticed.

I like your rlt5 on brown pictures


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I only notice the faults in my pictures and there are many. If a picture conveys what the author want's it to, who am I to critisize?

Not that I ever would.










Pieter,

Just enjoy taking pictures and making web sites, I do.


----------

